# Where to find Bridge Clamps and Hinges for Sunset Valley Code 250 stainless rail?



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a small section of the railyard at Tradewinds & Atlantic that is going to need a lift bridge in order to get to the inside parameter of the yard. 
I sent an email to Splitjaw and they told me they don't have code 250 bridge railclamps (the nice ones that let the track securely pop back in) 

I want to know what solutions the largescale community has come up with for a raising bridge section (clamps and hinge system)


P.S. Yes, when the track is not in use, the bridge will be locked down with a lock.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hillman Rail Clamps would work. They used to have code 250 for all that you need. Bottom of page 2 on brass clamps has lift outs. Ad in GR says: 843-407-6659 
Clamps 
www.hillmanrailclamps.com


----------

